# James Jones...



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

If this guy is wide open and hits a 3, but ends up a 2 because of his foot on the line ONE MORE TIME, I suggest the Suns in practice put a couple of saws (on their side turned on) in front of his foot, so he won't dare touch the line.

So freaking annoying. I just had to get that out.


----------



## Helvius (Jul 4, 2006)

I agree. There's nothing more aggravating than when a person pulls up/hops onto the line just barely.

In the same respect, if they were to look down to see, reconfigure, they might get out of the rhythm they establish from the step up. I think STAT and Nash are the only two players capable of shooting off-balanced consistently.

You can see when Marion hesitates and looks down or just tries to fake and take it in that he's blown a chance to hit a higher percentage shot, even though it's farther away (w/o the hand in the face, and setup).


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Helvius said:


> I agree. There's nothing more aggravating than when a person pulls up/hops onto the line just barely.
> 
> In the same respect, if they were to look down to see, reconfigure, they might get out of the rhythm they establish from the step up. I think STAT and Nash are the only two players capable of shooting off-balanced consistently.



That's what I was going to say. If he looks down to check his feet and misses, I'm going to
be alot more pissed then him sinking a long two-pointer.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

True

But he should be more aware before he gets to that spot. Might as well take mid range shots if he's gonna hit 2's. Might be easier.

I mean, this has happened a lot in the past 2 yrs.


----------



## Aylwin (Jan 29, 2007)

Well, I'm just happy enough if he's knocking down some shots. I don't think he's been very effective so far this season. We'll need him to pick his game up heading into the playoffs.


----------



## Sedd (Sep 1, 2003)

As long as he is hitting some shot it's all good.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

james jones sucks everytime i see him shoot a 3 i expect him to miss.


----------



## Helvius (Jul 4, 2006)

That's odd. Every time I see him shoot, my dad and I expect money. And it usually is.

He's a big boost of the bench and if we're ever failing from the 3-pt line, Barbosa and Jones are usually the ones to jumpstart the outside shooting.


----------



## Phoenix32 (Nov 1, 2006)

Sometimes he shoots really good, but sometimes he misses so many shoots... This situation is really annoying, Suns must find more useful sniper tha Junior is...


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

his D is solid, and he busts his butt. on top of that he is young still, only 26, so the Suns can sign him for a few more years at a low price. He's a poor man's version of Joe Johnson.


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS (Apr 1, 2005)

IceMan23and3 said:


> his D is solid, and he busts his butt. on top of that he is young still, only 26, so the Suns can sign him for a few more years at a low price.  He's a poor man's version of Joe Johnson.


He's a homeless man's version of Joe Johnson. Junior can't dribble, penetrate, score off the dribble, his shot is unreliable, and he's overaggressive when going for the block.

Other than that, yeah.


----------



## Drk Element (Nov 10, 2004)

Don't see much that, Its probably something he just has to work on.


----------



## THE MATRIX 31 (Jul 22, 2005)

Inconsistency on the offensive end has plagued Junior in his 2 year tenure with the Suns. His defense is the only thing that gets and keeps him on the floor most of the time. One day, his shot looks flawless, like a seasoned sharp shooter, the next, it looks like hes been working with Marcus Banks.


----------



## THE MATRIX 31 (Jul 22, 2005)

IceMan23and3 said:


> his D is solid, and he busts his butt. on top of that he is young still, only 26, so the Suns can sign him for a few more years at a low price. He's a poor man's version of Joe Johnson.


hes a poor mans reggie miller. excuse me, a homeless reggie miller. he doesnt have the playmaking skills of joejohnson.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Maybe this offseason, the front office will look at more of sharp shooter type. I think we could use another shooter. Outside of Bell, Barbosa, and Nash really, no one else can be _consistent_ enough. Unless I am forgetting someone. It is late haha.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Dissonance19 said:


> Maybe this offseason, the front office will look at more of sharp shooter type. I think we could use another shooter. Outside of Bell, Barbosa, and Nash really, no one else can be _consistent_ enough. Unless I am forgetting someone. It is late haha.



Eric holds a 40% three-point shooting percentage for his career.
He has never been given a long enough chance to show it, but he has had some really good shooting games.

I'm so sick of James Jones, this guy continues to be inconsistent with everything. Sometimes he can shoot, others he cant, sometimes he can produce, other days not even close.
I can't believe he is still in the rotation, his defense is extremely overrated. If I wanted an inconsistent defensive prowl type of player on the floor, that would be Marcus Banks.
It's time D'Antoni gives his minutes to more deserving and well proven players like Jalen Rose or Eric Piatkowski.


----------

